# Reel Paddling Film Festival March 4th!



## davebum (Jan 31, 2006)

*Rapid Media’s Reel Paddling Film Festival! June 13th at the Gunnison River Fest*

If you missed this in Denver it will also be show at the Gunnison River Festival. On the Saturday evening June 13th.

| Celebrating our New Whitewater Park 2015


----------

